# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  अकबर इलाहाबादी की रचनाएँ

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*जन्म:* 16 नवम्बर 1846
*निधन:* 9 सितम्बर 1921

*जन्म स्थान*
इलाहाबाद, उत्तर प्रदेश

*कुछ प्रमुख
कृतियाँ*


*विविध*
आपका मूल नाम सैयद अकबर हुसैन रिज़्वी था।





Akbar Allahabadi urdu ke ek mashoor shayar the, unka asli naam Akbar Hussain Rizvi tha, 
Unki mashoor ghazal jise Ghulam Ali ne gaya hai hangama hai kyon barpa hai 

Akbar Hussain Rizvi, popularly known as Akbar Allahabadi  was an Indian Urdu poet.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

१)
इन्क़िलाब आया, नई दुन्याह1, नया हंगामा है
शाहनामा हो चुका, अब दौरे गांधीनामा है।

दीद के क़ाबिल अब उस उल्लू का फ़ख्रो नाज़ है
जिस से मग़रिब2 ने कहा तू ऑनरेरी बाज़ है।

है क्षत्री भी चुप न पट्टा न बांक है
पूरी भी ख़ुश्कच लब है कि घी छ: छटांक है।

गो हर तरफ हैं खेत फलों से भरे हुये
थाली में ख़ुरपुज़:3 की फ़क़त एक फॉंक है।

कपड़ा गिरां4 है सित्र5 है औरत का आश्कार6
कुछ बस नहीं ज़बॉं पे फ़क़त ढांक ढांक है।

भगवान का करम हो सोदेशी7 के बैल पर
लीडर की खींच खांच है, गाँधी की हांक है।

अकबर पे बार है यह तमाशाए दिल शिकन
उसकी तो आख़िरत8 की तरफ ताक-झांक है।

महात्मा जी से मिल के देखो, तरीक़ क्यां है, सोभाव क्या है
पड़ी है चक्कमर में अक़्ल सब की बिगाड़ तो है बनाव क्या है

1 दुनिया
2 पश्चिम, संदर्भ की द़ष्टि से अंग्रेज़ या अंग्रेजी सरकार।
3 ख़रबूज़ा।
4 मंहगा।
5 पर्दा
6 ख़ुला हुआ।
7 स्वलदेशी।
8 परलोक।

२)
हमारे मुल्को में सरसब्ज़भ इक़बाले1 फ़रंगी2 है
कि ननको ऑपरेशन में भी शाख़ें3 ख़ान जंगी4 है।

क़ौम से दूरी सही हासिल जब ऑनर हो गया
तन की क्यार पर्वा रही जब आदमी 'सर' हो गया

यही गाँधी से कहकर हम तो भागे
'क़दम जमते नहीं साहब के आगे'।

वह भागे हज़रते गाँधी से कह के
'मगर से बैर क्यों दर्या में रह के'।

1 दबदबा।
2 अंग्रेज़।
3 शाख़ा, अनुभाग।
4 गृहयुद्ध 

३)
इस सोच में हमारे नासेह1 टहल रहे हैं
गॉंधी तो वज्दा2 में हैं यह क्यों उछल रहे हैं।

नश्वो नमाए3 कौंसिल जिनको नहीं मुयस्सउर
पब्लिक की जय में उनके मज़्मून पल रहे हैं।

हैं वफ़्द4 और अपीलें, फ़र्याद और दलीलें
और किबरे मग़रिबी5 के अर्मां निकल रहे हैं।

यह सारे कारख़ाने अल्लामह के हैं अकबर
क्या जाए दमज़दन है यूँ ही यह चल रही है।

अगर चे शैख़ो बरहमन उनके ख़िलाफ़ इस वक़्त उबल रहे हैं
निगाहे तह्क़ीक़6 से जो देखो उन्हींह के सांचे में ढल रहे हैं।

हम ताजिर हों, तुम नौकर हो, इस बात पे सब की अक़्ल है गुम
अंग्रेज़ की तो ख़्वाहिश है यही, बाज़ार में हम, दरबार में तुम।

सुन लो यह भेद, मुल्की तो गाँधी के साथ है
तुम क्याह हो? सिर्फ़ पेट हो, वह क्या है? हाथ है।

1 उपदेशक।
2 आनंदातिरेक।
3 विकास और वृद्धि।
4 शिष्ट मण्ड ल।
5 यूरोपीय वृद्धावस्था्।
6 सूक्ष्म दृष्टि।

४)
न मौलाना में लग्ज़ि्श है न साज़िश की है गाँधी ने
चलाया एक रुख़ उनको फ़क़त मग़रिब1 की आंधी ने।

लश्कारे गाँधी को हथियारों की कुछ हाजत नहीं
हॉं मगर बे इन्तिहा सब्रो क़नाअत2 चाहिए


क्योंग दिले गाँधी से साहब का अदब जाता रहा
बोले - क्योंग साहब के दिल से ख़ौफ़े रब जाता रहा।

यही मर्ज़ी ख़ुदा की थी हम उनके चार्ज में आये
सरे तस्लीीम ख़म है जो मिज़ाजे जार्ज में आये।

मिल न सकती मेम्बलरी तो जेल मैं भी झेलता
बे सकत हूँ वर्न: कोई खेल मैं भी खेलता।

किसी की चल सकेगी क्या अगर क़ुर्बे3 कयामत है
मगर इस वक्तस इधर चरख़ा, उधर उनकी वज़ारत है।

भाई मुस्लिम रंगे गर्दूं4 देख कर जागे तो हैं
ख़ैर हो क़िब्ले की लंदन की तरफ भागे तो हैं।

[1] यूरोप।
[2] धैर्य एवं संतोष।
[3] समीपता।
[4] आसमान का रंग।

५)
कहते हैं बुत देखें कैसा रहता है उनका सोभाव
'हार कर सबसे मियॉं हमरे गले लागे तो हैं'।

पूछता हूँ “आप गाँधी को पकड़ते क्यों नहीं”
कहते हैं “आपस ही में तुम लोग लड़ते क्यों नहीं”।

मय फरोशी को तो रोकूँगा मैं बाग़ी ही सही
सुर्ख़ पानी से है बेहतर मुझे काला पानी।

किया तलब जो स्वहराज भाई गाँधी ने
बची यह धूम कि ऐसे ख़याल की क्याई बात!

कमाले प्याेर से अंग्रेज़ ने कहा उनसे
हमीं तुम्हाकरे हैं फिर मुल्कोरमाल की क्या बात।

६)
हुक्काम से नियाज़1 न गाँधी से रब्तह2 है
अकबर को सिर्फ़ नज़्में मज़ामीं का ख़ब्त है।

हंसता नहीं वह देख के इस कूद फांद को
दिल में तो क़हक़हे हैं मगर लब पे ज़ब्तत है।

पतलून के बटन से धोती का पेच अच्छा
दोनों से वह जो समझे दुन्याच3 को हेच4 अच्छा।

चोर के भाई गिरहकट तो सुना करते थे
अब यह सुनते हैं एडीटर के भाई लीडर।

[1] मेल
[2] संबंध
[3] दुनिया
[4] तुच्छा

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

७)

नहीं हरगिज़ मुनासिब पेशबीनी1 दौरे गाँधी में 
जो चलता है वह आंखें बंद कर लेता है आंधी में।

उनसे दिल मिलने की अकबर कोई सूरत ही नहीं 
अक़्लमंदों को मुहब्बबत की ज़रूरत ही नहीं।

इस के सिवा अब क्या कहूँ मुझको किसी से कद 2 नहीं 
कहना जो था वह कह चुका बकने की कोई हद नहीं।

ख़ुदा के बाब में क्या आप मुझसे बहस करते हैं 
ख़ुदा वह है कि जिसके हुक्म से साहब भी मरते हैं।

मगर इस शेर को मैं ग़ालिबन क़ाइम न रखूँगा 
मचेगा ग़ुल ख़ुदा को आप क्यों बदनाम करते हैं।

ता'लीम जो दी जाती है हमें वह क्या है, फक़त बाज़ारी है
जो अक़्ल सिखाई जाती है वह क्याह है फ़कत सरकारी है।

1. दूरअंदेशी
2. रंज

८)
शैख़ जी के दोनों बेटे बाहुनर पैदा हुये
एक हैं ख़ुफ़िया पुलीस में एक फांसी पा गये।

नाजुक बहुत है वक़्त ख़मोशी से रब्त 1 कर
ग़ुस्साह हो, आह हो कि हंसी सब को जब़्त2 कर।

मिल3 से कह दो कि तुझमें ख़ामी है
ज़िन्दागी ख़ुद ही इक ग़ुलामी है।

1 संबंध, लगाव
2 नियंत्रित
3 जॉन स्टुतअर्ट मिल

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हंगामा है क्यूँ बरपा, थोड़ी सी जो पी ली है
डाका तो नहीं डाला, चोरी तो नहीं की है

ना-तजुर्बाकारी से, वाइज़[1] की ये बातें हैं
इस रंग को क्या जाने, पूछो तो कभी पी है

उस मय से नहीं मतलब, दिल जिस से है बेगाना
मक़सूद[2] है उस मय से, दिल ही में जो खिंचती है

वां[3] दिल में कि दो सदमे,यां[4] जी में कि सब सह लो
उन का भी अजब दिल है, मेरा भी अजब जी है

हर ज़र्रा चमकता है, अनवर-ए-इलाही[5] से
हर साँस ये कहती है, कि हम हैं तो ख़ुदा भी है

सूरज में लगे धब्बा, फ़ितरत[6] के करिश्मे हैं
बुत हम को कहें काफ़िर, अल्लाह की मर्ज़ी है
शब्दार्थ:
ऊपर जायें ↑ धर्मोपदेशक
ऊपर जायें ↑ मनोरथ
ऊपर जायें ↑ वहाँ
ऊपर जायें ↑ यहाँ
ऊपर जायें ↑ दैवी प्रकाश
ऊपर जायें ↑ प्रकृति

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कोई हँस रहा है कोई रो रहा है
कोई पा रहा है कोई खो रहा है

कोई ताक में है किसी को है गफ़लत
कोई जागता है कोई सो रहा है

कहीँ नाउम्मीदी ने बिजली गिराई
कोई बीज उम्मीद के बो रहा है

इसी सोच में मैं तो रहता हूँ 'अकबर'
यह क्या हो रहा है यह क्यों हो रहा है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बहसें फिजूल थीं यह खुला हाल देर में 
अफ्सोस उम्र कट गई लफ़्ज़ों के फेर में 

है मुल्क इधर तो कहत जहद, उस तरफ यह वाज़
कुश्ते वह खा के पेट भरे पांच सेर मे

हैं गश में शेख देख के हुस्ने-मिस-फिरंग
बच भी गये तो होश उन्हें आएगा देर में 

छूटा अगर मैं गर्दिशे तस्बीह से तो क्या 
अब पड़ गया हूँ आपकी बातों के फेर में

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दिल मेरा जिस से बहलता कोई ऐसा न मिला
बुत के बंदे तो मिले अल्लाह का बंदा न मिला


बज़्म-ए-याराँ से फिरी बाद-ए-बहारी मायूस
एक सर भी उसे आमादा-ए-सौदा न मिला


बज़्म-ए-याराँ=मित्रसभा; बाद-ए-बहारी=वासन्ती हवा; मायूस=निराश; आमादा-ए-सौदा=पागल होने को तैयार


गुल के ख्व़ाहाँ तो नज़र आए बहुत इत्रफ़रोश
तालिब-ए-ज़मज़म-ए-बुलबुल-ए-शैदा न मिला


ख्व़ाहाँ=चाहने वाले; इत्रफ़रोश=इत्र बेचने वाले;
तालिब-ए-ज़मज़म-ए-बुलबुल-ए-शैदा=फूलों पर न्योछावर होने वाली बुलबुल के नग्मों का इच्छुक


वाह क्या राह दिखाई हमें मुर्शिद ने
कर दिया काबे को गुम और कलीसा न मिला


मुर्शिद=गु्रू; कलीसा=चर्च,गिरजाघर


सय्यद उठे तो गज़ट ले के तो लाखों लाए
शेख़ क़ुरान दिखाता फिरा पैसा न मिला

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दुनिया में हूँ दुनिया का तलबगार1 नहीं हूँ
बाज़ार से गुज़रा हूँ, ख़रीददार नहीं हूँ

ज़िन्दा हूँ मगर ज़ीस्त2 की लज़्ज़त3 नहीं बाक़ी
हर चंद कि हूँ होश में, होशियार नहीं हूँ

इस ख़ाना-ए-हस्त4 से गुज़र जाऊँगा बेलौस5
साया हूँ फ़क़्त6, नक़्श7 बेदीवार नहीं हूँ

अफ़सुर्दा8 हूँ इबारत9 से, दवा की नहीं हाजित10
गम़ का मुझे ये जो’फ़11 है, बीमार नहीं हूँ

वो गुल12 हूँ ख़िज़ां13 ने जिसे बरबाद किया है
उलझूँ किसी दामन से मैं वो ख़ार14 नहीं हूँ

यारब मुझे महफ़ूज़15 रख उस बुत के सितम से
मैं उस की इनायत16 का तलबगार17 नहीं हूँ

अफ़सुर्दगी-ओ-जौफ़18 की कुछ हद नहीं “अकबर”
क़ाफ़िर19 के मुक़ाबिल में भी दींदार20 नहीं हूँ

*शब्दार्थ:* 1. तलबगार= इच्छुक, चाहने वाला; 2. ज़ीस्त= जीवन; 3. लज़्ज़त= स्वाद; 4. ख़ाना-ए-हस्त= अस्तित्व का घर; 5. बेलौस= लांछन के बिना; 6. फ़क़्त= केवल; 7. नक़्श= चिन्ह, चित्र; 8. अफ़सुर्दा= निराश; 9. इबारत= शब्द, लेख; 10. हाजित(हाजत)= आवश्यकता; 11. जो’फ़(ज़ौफ़)= कमजोरी, क्षीणता; 12. गुल= फूल; 13. ख़िज़ां= पतझड़; 14. ख़ार= कांटा; 15. महफ़ूज़= सुरक्षित; 16. इनायत= कृपा; 17. तलबगार= इच्छुक; 18. अफ़सुर्दगी-ओ-जौफ़= निराशा और क्षीणता; 19. क़ाफ़िर= नास्तिक; 20. दींदार=आस्तिक,धर्म का पालन करने वाला।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

आँखें मुझे तल्वों से वो मलने नहीं देते
अरमान मेरे दिल का निकलने नहीं देते


ख़ातिर से तेरी याद को टलने नहीं देते
सच है कि हमीं दिल को संभलने नहीं देते


किस नाज़ से कहते हैं वो झुंझला के शब-ए-वस्ल
तुम तो हमें करवट भी बदलने नहीं देते


परवानों ने फ़ानूस को देखा तो ये बोले
क्यों हम को जलाते हो कि जलने नहीं देते


हैरान हूँ किस तरह करूँ अर्ज़-ए-तमन्ना
दुश्मन को तो पहलू से वो टलने नहीं देते


दिल वो है कि फ़रियाद से लबरेज़ है हर वक़्त
हम वो हैं कि कुछ मुँह से निकलने नहीं देते


गर्मी-ए-मोहब्बत में वो है आह से माने
पंखा नफ़स-ए-सर्द का झलने नहीं देते

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मुंशी कि क्लर्क या ज़मींदार
लाज़िम है कलेक्टरी का दीदार 

हंगामा ये वोट का फ़क़त है
मतलूब हरेक से दस्तख़त है

हर सिम्त मची हुई है हलचल
हर दर पे शोर है कि चल-चल

टमटम हों कि गाड़ियां कि मोटर
जिस पर देको, लदे हैं वोटर

शाही वो है या पयंबरी है
आखिर क्या शै ये मेंबरी है

नेटिव है नमूद ही का मुहताज
कौंसिल तो उनकी हि जिनका है राज

कहते जाते हैं, या इलाही
सोशल हालत की है तबाही

हम लोग जो इसमें फंस रहे हैं
अगियार भी दिल में हंस रहे हैं

दरअसल न दीन है न दुनिया
पिंजरे में फुदक रही है मुनिया

स्कीम का झूलना वो झूलें
लेकिन ये क्यों अपनी राह भूलें

क़ौम के दिल में खोट है पैदा
अच्छे अच्छे हैं वोट के शैदा

क्यो नहीं पड़ता अक्ल का साया
इसको समझें फ़र्जे-किफ़ाया

भाई-भाई में हाथापाई
सेल्फ़ गवर्नमेंट आगे आई

पाँव का होश अब फ़िक्र न सर की 
वोट की धुन में बन गए फिरकी

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

उन्हें शौक़-ए-इबादत भी है और गाने की आदत भी
निकलती हैं दुआऐं उनके मुंह से ठुमरियाँ होकर 

तअल्लुक़ आशिक़-ओ-माशूक़ का तो लुत्फ़ रखता था
मज़े अब वो कहाँ बाक़ी रहे बीबी मियाँ होकर 

न थी मुतलक़ तव्क़्क़ो बिल बनाकर पेश कर दोगे 
मेरी जाँ लुट गया मैं तो तुम्हारा मेहमाँ होकर 

हक़ीक़त में मैं एक बुलबुल हूँ मगर चारे की ख़्वाहिश में 
बना हूँ मिमबर-ए-कोंसिल यहाँ मिट्ठू मियाँ होकर

निकाला करती है घर से ये कहकर तू तो मजनूं है 
सता रक्खा है मुझको सास ने लैला की माँ होकर

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जो यूं ही लहज़ा-लहज़ा दाग़-ए-हसरत की तरक़्क़ी है 
अजब क्या, रफ्ता-रफ्ता मैं सरापा सूरत-ए-दिल हूँ 

मदद-ऐ-रहनुमा-ए-गुमरहां इस दश्त-ए-गु़र्बत में 
मुसाफ़िर हूँ, परीशाँ हाल हूँ, गु़मकर्दा मंज़िल हूँ 

ये मेरे सामने शेख-ओ-बरहमन क्या झगड़ते हैं 
अगर मुझ से कोई पूछे, कहूँ दोनों का क़ायल हूँ 

अगर दावा-ए-यक रंगीं करूं, नाख़ुश न हो जाना 
मैं इस आईनाखा़ने में तेरा अक्स-ए-मुक़ाबिल हूँ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

फिर गई आप की दो दिन में तबीयत कैसी 
ये वफ़ा कैसी थी साहब ! ये मुरव्वत कैसी 

दोस्त अहबाब से हंस बोल के कट जायेगी रात 
रिंद-ए-आज़ाद हैं, हमको शब-ए-फुरक़त कैसी 

जिस हसीं से हुई उल्फ़त वही माशूक़ अपना 
इश्क़ किस चीज़ को कहते हैं, तबीयत कैसी 


है जो किस्मत में वही होगा न कुछ कम, न सिवा 
आरज़ू कहते हैं किस चीज़ को, हसरत कैसी 

हाल खुलता नहीं कुछ दिल के धड़कने का मुझे 
आज रह रह के भर आती है तबीयत कैसी 

कूचा-ए-यार में जाता तो नज़ारा करता 
क़ैस आवारा है जंगल में, ये वहशत कैसी

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कहाँ ले जाऊँ दिल दोनों जहाँ में इसकी मुश्क़िल है । 
यहाँ परियों का मजमा है, वहाँ हूरों की महफ़िल है । 

इलाही कैसी-कैसी सूरतें तूने बनाई हैं,
हर सूरत कलेजे से लगा लेने के क़ाबिल है। 

ये दिल लेते ही शीशे की तरह पत्थर पे दे मारा, 
मैं कहता रह गया ज़ालिम मेरा दिल है, मेरा दिल है । 

जो देखा अक्स आईने में अपना बोले झुँझलाकर, 
अरे तू कौन है, हट सामने से क्यों मुक़ाबिल है । 

हज़ारों दिल मसल कर पाँवों से झुँझला के फ़रमाया, 
लो पहचानो तुम्हारा इन दिलों में कौन सा दिल है ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कट गई झगड़े में सारी रात वस्ल-ए-यार की
शाम को बोसा लिया था, सुबह तक तक़रार की 

ज़िन्दगी मुमकिन नहीं अब आशिक़-ए-बीमार की
छिद गई हैं बरछियाँ दिल में निगाह-ए-यार की 

हम जो कहते थे न जाना बज़्म में अग़यार[1] की 
देख लो नीची निगाहें हो गईं सरकार की

ज़हर देता है तो दे, ज़ालिम मगर तसकीन[2] को 
इसमें कुछ तो चाशनी हो शरब-ए-दीदार की 

बाद मरने के मिली जन्नत ख़ुदा का शुक्र है 
मुझको दफ़नाया रफ़ीक़ों[3] ने गली में यार की 

लूटते हैं देखने वाले निगाहों से मज़े 
आपका जोबन मिठाई बन गया बाज़ार की 

थूक दो ग़ुस्सा, फिर ऐसा वक़्त आए या न आए 
आओ मिल बैठो के दो-दो बात कर लें प्यार की

हाल-ए-'अकबर' देख कर बोले बुरी है दोस्ती
ऐसे रुसवाई, ऐसे रिन्द, ऐसे ख़ुदाई ख़्वार की

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

शक्ल जब बस गई आँखों में तो छुपना कैसा
दिल में घर करके मेरी जान ये परदा कैसा

आप मौजूद हैं हाज़िर है ये सामान-ए-निशात 
उज़्र सब तै हैं बस अब वादा-ए-फ़रदा कैसा 

तेरी आँखों की जो तारीफ़ सुनी है मुझसे 
घूरती है मुझे ये नर्गिस-ए-शेहला कैसा 

ऐ मसीहा यूँ ही करते हैं मरीज़ों का इलाज 
कुछ न पूछा कि है बीमार हमारा कैसा 

क्या कहा तुमने, कि हम जाते हैं, दिल अपना संभाल 
ये तड़प कर निकल आएगा संभलना कैसा

----------

